# 4k60 UHD splitter for 7.1/HD audio?



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

I'm in a tight spot thanks to all of this modern tech and anti-piracy measures.

My Onkyo NR818 has the coveted Audyssey XT32, but only has HDMI 1.4A, and thus can only pass 1080P. Sadly newer receivers like the NR838 have hack-down room calibration and I would have to spend a lot of money to get something equivalent to XT32.

I have a Samsung UHD tv that takes 4k60 4:4:4 and I am planning on getting an Xbox One-S this black friday for UHD bluray, apps, and maybe the rare game. I already have an Nvidia Shield and I have had terrible luck getting 4K and plain old 5.1 audio, which does not bode well for the xb1s. Even worse than just dolby 5.1, I'm stuck with 2.0 stereo using the ARC channel and 4K from the Shield to the tv.

I've found this 4k60 splitter on Amazon, but the seller confirms it will only output the highest res that both sources can agree on during the HDMI handshaking. Thus, sparing the try-it-anyway just to send it back, I won't be able to split off high res audio without settling to 1080P.

Is there any other splitter out there that can identify as a 4k60 device so I can strip off my quality audio and send it to ye olde AVR? There are plenty of other AVRs out there that do 4k60 pass-though now, but I really don't want to spend the $$$ to get that and XT32 back. It seems like my only viable option right now is to downgrade to a new AVR with 4k pass-through :dontknow:

Is there anything else out there I'm missing?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Send all you sources through this switch to the projector / use each source optical or coaxial output to your receiver for sound...

https://www.amazon.com/E-SDS-Switch-Wireless-Remote-RS232/dp/B01FXALWYY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1491598744&sr=8-1&keywords=e+sds+hdmi+switch


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Only issue is you won't get any HD audio formats that way or anything above 6.1 channels. Coax/optical does not support it.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I hate to say it but I think your best bet is to upgrade your AVR. HDMI 2.0 compliant receivers have really come down in price but if Audyssey XT32 is important that does raise the price of admission. You could always go cheap on the AVR and focus on other means of room correction such as Dirac.


----------

